# Trashy AuSable River



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

Went to try my luck on the AuSable about 15 miles East of Mio, this was my 1st trip there in about 20 years. I usually fish the Rifle but just wanted to try the AuSable. Caught 2 little fingerling and came off the river with about $20.00 in cans and a trash bag full of trash. Even if I was fishing the wrong section of the river for some fish. the trash and cans were pretty disgusting, and put a real damper on a good day of fishing. Canoers just don't give a crap about the river. well someone did I found a dirty diaper also. For anyone who fishes there I hope you have a better area to fish. I just would like it if some of you who fish there could just carry a small kitchen trash bag with you, And if you see someone throwing stuff in the river let them know that others use the river. As we were leaving a canoer dumped his whole canoes contents into the water and I watched about a case of empty cans go down river. This was not an accident, and I let the clown know he was a f*cking jerk.

A wise man once told me don't ever SH** in your nest, I think it might hold true for us fishermen also.

Dave Wilson


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

there are multiple clean-up efforts that happen on the Au Sable

usually after the aluminum floatilla subsides

I really hope you didn't use that tone with the canoe goof. It gets no where, as I bet you understand.

I don't fish the area you speak of much any more. But I do fish and clean the river in the areas above Mio.

Sorry for your encounters. I do love that river and spend many days and nights on the ole' girl. A real treasure to some of us.

For the record, I have witnessed some disturbing behavior as well. I personally think the canoe liveries should take on some of the responsibility for the river atmosphere and quality.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I am sure that, just like any segment of society, the vast majority of canoers pick up after themselves; but a few pathetic slobs give the impression that everyone who canoes litters. Those slobs behave that way in all aspects of their lives, and it is apparent in most things they do. But most people are good, and care about the resource - maybe not to the point where they go out of their way to clean up much, but enough to not add to the garbage. I pick up after myself, and others, as well. I have had a piece of paper or plastic blow out of my boat, unbeknownst to me while I was underway, more often than I care to think about. I have seen it happen, and gone back to pick it up plenty. Not all litter is intentional. But all cleanups are.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a cabin on the South branch and agree that the majority of the rental canoe people are slobs. I will say that most all of the people in their own boats are good stewards of the river. I feel mixed with businesses trying to scratch out a living up north and knowing that a good portion of their renters are slobs. If you have any droughts about the class of the canoe renters you should see the floating frat party that floats behind my place in front of my young kids on a nice Saturday. Its good to know that my gradeschoolers know what a beer bong is along with every swear word thrown around.
-Jeff


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

yeah we saw so many of the "jello shot" plastic cups floating everywhere in the river after a Saturday afternoon... it is disturbing that ppl care so little.


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

HarleyDHawger said:


> Went to try my luck on the AuSable about 15 miles East of Mio, this was my 1st trip there in about 20 years. I usually fish the Rifle but just wanted to try the AuSable. Caught 2 little fingerling and came off the river with about $20.00 in cans and a trash bag full of trash. Even if I was fishing the wrong section of the river for some fish. the trash and cans were pretty disgusting, and put a real damper on a good day of fishing. Canoers just don't give a crap about the river. well someone did I found a dirty diaper also. For anyone who fishes there I hope you have a better area to fish. I just would like it if some of you who fish there could just carry a small kitchen trash bag with you, And if you see someone throwing stuff in the river let them know that others use the river. As we were leaving a canoer dumped his whole canoes contents into the water and I watched about a case of empty cans go down river. This was not an accident, and I let the clown know he was a f*cking jerk.
> 
> A wise man once told me don't ever SH** in your nest, I think it might hold true for us fishermen also.
> 
> Dave Wilson


Dave,I spend 100hrs plus on that trashy river that you refer to practicing for the Ausable River Marathon and get involved in numerous cleanup efforts every year with my family and friends above and below Mio.Also know that there is probably about 75-100 racers that are also involved these type of clean-up programs.
So for you to say that canoers dont give a crap is way off base,you are WRONG,some of us do,just as much or more than yourself.
Of course the is some asses out there that ruin it for others just like everything else.Although I do think you are over exaggerating on the 20.00 worth of cans,I have paddled 2hr to 15hr length trips and have never saw 200 cans in one trip.
And just in case you did not notice,there are plenty of other people using this river other than just canoers, and "some" of the fishermen are just as big of slobs as "some" of the canoers.
Brian


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't live near the Au Sable, but I do fish it when I'm up that way. I do fish the Shiawassee though and just this past weekend I took part in a cleanup effort on said river. 

Guys and gals, whether you fish or canoe, or just enjoy a river, if you live near a clean up effort get involved! I would imagine it's generally free! You never know what new friends you could make through an endeavor. Not to mention, we shouldn't spend all our time fishing! I like the advice given above though, if you see garbage pick it up. I promise you, after one cleanup project you will never be able to walk by garbage in the water or near it again. 

If you don't know of a cleanup effort near you or your favorite stretch of river, don't let that stop you! Organize your own clean up effort! A box of garbage bags is cheap! Good exercise! And you never know when you may find a new fishing hole!


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

There is a river clean up scheduled for that area on Sept. 12. Contact Kelly [email protected] Streamside Custom Rods.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

FWIW, many of the canoe liveries also sponsor cleanups. 

I plan to be at the Mio cleanup on the 12th.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

HarleyDHawger said:


> As we were leaving a canoer dumped his whole canoes contents into the water and I watched about a case of empty cans go down river. This was not an accident, and I let the clown know he was a f*cking jerk.
> 
> A wise man once told me don't ever SH** in your nest, I think it might hold true for us fishermen also.
> 
> Dave Wilson


i would have done the same but you should have also call it in . i think they still give out tickets for littering


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

moonphase said:


> Although I do think you are over exaggerating on the 20.00 worth of cans,I have paddled 2hr to 15hr length trips and have never saw 200 cans in one trip.
> And just in case you did not notice,there are plenty of other people using this river other than just canoers, and "some" of the fishermen are just as big of slobs as "some" of the canoers.
> Brian


Yes your right about it being a bit of an exaggeration the actual amout I brought out was 12.20 and as for referring to all canoers that was not my intent because I did see several take there stuff with them, just the one A-hole who dumped his canoe into the river really pissed me off, As for fishermen leaving trash in or on the river, that I don't beleave a 1000 fishermen couldn't dump as much trash into the river as that 1 canoer did. I don't know of anybody who fishes to take a case of beer out with them, maybe a plastic cup with a dozen worms or the plastic a new fly came in. I'm sure that Fishermen are not completly blameless and would never claim that they are. I like everyone I fish with bring our trash back out with us, I smoke and even bring the butts out with me. I always carry a small trash bag with me for the occasional mess I find and it isn't a big deal and I imagine that if more fishermen did things would be a lot better in general. But tell me how many fishermen you know who carry a 6 pack with them when they fish in the rivers, tell me how many fishermen you know who carry a dozen worms out on the rivers, and tell me how many canoers you know that go out there with more than a 6 pack, and everything else that they want to have a good time with, come back in with all there cans potato chips bags, there chip dip container and there little ones dirty diapers.

Lets compare Apples to Apples here. A fisherman wading in the river could never carry enough stuff out with them that they couldn't bring back in with them in a sandwich bag pretty much everything we take out with us will be used again on our next fishing trip, Can the vast majority of you canoers say the same thing. If you were to ask a fisherman if you can get a beer from him, do you honestly think he has any on him. maybe you should offer him one because if he's been out there anytime at all he could probly use one, and I can bet you he'll be able to give you your can back when he leaves the water. It's rare If a canoer can say the same.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

When you send 1000's of canoes down the river every week, you bound to have trash build up. BUT, please remember some trash comes from being blown in from river properties as well.

If anybody has ever tipped over in a canoe you know what is lost and how quickly, this happens everyday with novice canoers. 

Sure you get the party crowds that liter, you get the fisherman too that liter, whether by accident or not.....it all adds up quickly from June to Labor day. 

Organization and canoe liveries alike participate in spring and fall cleanups. 

Not sure you collected 120 cans in one trip, but if you did, good for you.

Just one more thing....the fly-fisherman that traveled up here in the big SUV's burning gas at 11 mpg, than can you compare that to the party canoer that traveled here in his small compact rice burner at 38 mpg. Don't throw stones too far when your trying to place the environmental fisherman up on a pedestal!!


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Maybe that was not your intent,but you said,"Canoers just dont give a crap about the river,so I take that as all canoers.
As for the fisherman not having any room for these things,not all fisherman are wading. "ALOT" of them are in drift boats, canoes,belly boats and yes I have seen them with just as much crap and cases of beer in there boats as the recreational boats.And if the fisherman do not have enough room for these things how were you able to carry 12 dollars worth of cans and a whole bag of trash off of the river with you?
I am in aggreement that the majority of the trash does come from the canoes that are just having a good time,that leave town tommorrow and could care less about the river,but that does not meen all of us,some of us live here and take great pride in this river and pick up alot more than 1 trash bag of garbage per year,I know for a fact that I have pulled over a truckload of garbage out of that river this year,and I dont run around telling everyone what a great deed I did,I feel if I use the river I should do my part in cleaning it,to keep it beautiful.
As for comparing apples to apples,thats hard to do,when we take a 2 hr practice run down the river there is 1boat,2 people,2 paddles and 2 water jugs that are modified to use over and over again.How much trash is going to come out of that?There are 1000s of race boats that run this river every year.Also most of us have a Michigan Canoe Racing Assoc.number on our boats,that # is like a liscense plate and all it would take is a phone call with my number saying I was tossing trash in the river and I would be done.And if you see any of these guys in race boats doing so I would encourage you to turn them in.Would the vast majority of fisherman be willing to wear something to identify themselves if we see them doing something wrong?I doubt it.
So like I said before its not all the canoers or all the fisherman,its the slobs that ruin it for the rest of us.You saw a very small part of the river,for a very short time.If you spent as much time on this river as some of us you would change your mind about how great the fishermen are,some of them are f**king jerks also. 
Also,if this river is so trashy,why do you drive so far to fish it?Whats wrong with all of those pristine rivers downstate.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Why wait for a clean up project, I always pick up the trash I find along the river ( although You don't find as much in the flies only zones) wonder why???


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

beer and nuts said:


> When you send 1000's of canoes down the river every week, you bound to have trash build up. BUT, please remember some trash comes from being blown in from river properties as well.
> 
> If anybody has ever tipped over in a canoe you know what is lost and how quickly, this happens everyday with novice canoers.
> 
> ...


 
I think you were born without a brain.....no.....wait....I know you were born without a brain....


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Canoers, tubers, fishing slobs, etc...bottom line is that the OP said it like it is. Although he may have picked one group as an example for his situation it all boils down to one thing. Don't be a pig on the rivers, lakes and NR we have. If I see people trashing mother nature you bet your ass I'll let them know how I feel. We are stewards of the land, step up and act that way.



RGROSE said:


> Why wait for a clean up project, I always pick up the trash I find along the river ( although You don't find as much in the flies only zones) wonder why???


And this has nothing to due with what figment of a pedestal you put yourself on. You show me one fly only fisherman that says they haven't used bait in the past year, you'll be showing me a liar or someone that only targets one area and is ambivalent/ignorant to other regions.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

TrekJeff said:


> Canoers, tubers, fishing slobs, etc...bottom line is that the OP said it like it is. Although he may have picked one group as an example for his situation it all boils down to one thing. Don't be a pig on the rivers, lakes and NR we have. If I see people trashing mother nature you bet your ass I'll let them know how I feel. We are stewards of the land, step up and act that way.


 I feel the same way.I see folks on the huron then the next day it trashed.When i see them again i let them know to clean up the crap or dont come back.But its pretty easy for me to come home jump in my truck and head down to where they are at.Most the time on the the river we pick up what we can.What we can reach.Sometimes we even get a free lure to boot .Mich


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

As I see it we are all to blame. If you think a fisherman is so mighty take a look at the shore line. Empty worm cantainers, empty fishing lure packages, as you see we are no better than the rest.
To really prove a point go to the lakes in the winter and look at all the trash on the ice. Can bet that 99% of this is from outdoorsman that fish.
We can only control the action of one, So do the right thing and leave the outdoors in better shape than you found it.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I have been on all three sides of this issue, I used to fish the river from Mio to 4001, I have canoed and never remember comnig back with the same number of cans as I left with, I have participated in the Mio to mckinly clean up in past years, I have also seen the enterprizing kids at mckinley bridge with smelt nets catching returnables and a few full beers,,, they haul in quite a few cans thru the day that drift down, I would wonder what a returnables net below comins flats would catch on a weekend? the party groups on the river have changed and small keggers should be encourgaed, empty cans sink and get lodged in the holes in the river, I also snorkeled the river and was amazed at the size of the carp in the river!!! monsters,,,


----------

